# philippines driver's license



## mary grace (Dec 30, 2013)

Hello all

I have here my non-professional philippines driver's lisence. Is there a possiblity that i could exchange mine to spanish drivers lisence? Or still i should go on schooling or test before they issued me ? 

Thanks


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mary grace said:


> Hello all
> 
> I have here my non-professional philippines driver's lisence. Is there a possiblity that i could exchange mine to spanish drivers lisence? Or still i should go on schooling or test before they issued me ?
> 
> Thanks


according to the DGT you can indeed use your license here in Spain & exchange it for a Spanish one

https://sede.dgt.gob.es/es/tramites-y-multas/permiso-de-conduccion/canje-de-permisos/otros.shtml


----------



## mary grace (Dec 30, 2013)

Thanks... my husband and i had some discussion cause i wouldnt able to transfer my NON PRO to PRO.before i came here. He said i wont be able to exhange my NON PRO lisence only PRO could exhange,the only thing i could do to have mine here is to go some schooling stuffs. Thanks once again ...and ill try to browse the link that u gave.


----------



## whitenoiz (Sep 18, 2012)

It would appear that whilst you can directly transfer over to a Spanish Licence the new licence will be issued on a like for like basis ie., if the restrictions on your current licence limit you to 4500Kgs like cars and vans, so will the Spanish Licence except that in the EU the weight restriction is 3500Kgms. If you current Philipino licence restricts you to vehicles with automatic transmission, so will the corresponding Spanish Licence.
To drive trucks and motorhomes over 3500Kgms or buses or any vehicle carrying more than 9 people, you will indeed need to take Professional courses and pass additional tests through an Approved Driver Training School. Also as a PRO you are required to have a medical exam on an annual basis, a psychological suitability test prior to the issue of the PRO licence and attend annual 'improver' courses as set out by the DGT. This is particularly important for those who drive or intend to drive, fare paying passengers, or school buses for instance. 
Despite occasional appearances to the contrary, Spanish Pro drivers are just that...PRO's!


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Aah , are you talking about a provisional licence ? As in you haven't actually passed the test in the Phillipines to get a full licence. 
If so then your husband is right & you will have to take the theory & practical Spanish tests.


----------



## whitenoiz (Sep 18, 2012)

Gus... they don't have a 'Provisional' Licence as such in the Philipines... what they have is a Student Permit just as in the USA. 

To progress from a 'Student Permit' to a 'Non Pro Licence' involves both theoretical and practical tests and the licence holder is restricted to non-professional driving as in privately owned vehicles. The class and type of vehicle and corresponding weight restrictions that can be driven is covered by restrictions that are printed on the licence and supporting documentation.
As the name implies, a Pro Licence enables the driver to do so as a Profession ie., truck, taxi or bus driving and is a pre-requisite for driving this type of vehicle.
The agreement between Spain and the Philipines on the interchangeability of licences came into force on 16th April 2010.

In answer to the OP's original question 'can she swap a Non Pro Philipino Licence for a Spanish Pro licence', the answer is NO... but it can be exchanged on a 'like for like' basis ie., private vehicles under 3500Kgms.

Spanish authorities have been known on occasion to 'accidentally' delete or make 'null and void' Professional qualifications obtained from countries outside of Spain, including other EU countries, from an applicants Spanish Licence application, particularly where these include HGV's, Artics, and PCV vehicles. _This appears to be a random thing though and isnt always the case._ 

For example, a fully qualified UK coach driver, driving a UK registered coach, on a UK issued PCV licence can do so anywhere in Europe, but he _may_ not be entitled to use that licence to drive a similar spec'd Spanish reg coach on Spanish roads unless and until he attends a Spanish driving school and passes the associated Spanish tests.


----------



## Kristianjay (Apr 20, 2017)

I have philippine license and i want to exchange it for spanishsh license is this possible?? Or it should be 2 years used to exchange it??


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Kristianjay said:


> I have philippine license and i want to exchange it for spanishsh license is this possible?? Or it should be 2 years used to exchange it??


You can exchange or renew your licence

https://sede.dgt.gob.es/es/tramites-y-multas/permiso-de-conduccion/canje-de-permisos/


----------



## Kristianjay (Apr 20, 2017)

But it will need 2 years of driving experience?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Kristianjay said:


> But it will need 2 years of driving experience?


I don't know - but if you click on one of the 'hojas informativas' it might tell you 


https://sede.dgt.gob.es/es/tramites-y-multas/permiso-de-conduccion/canje-de-permisos/otros.shtml


----------

